# AWD swap into a mk4 GTI



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

So I'm building a big turbo 24v for my 2001 GTI, and the more I think about it, the more I would like to do an AWD swap. I'm trying to find info on what parts are needed to accomplish this (obviously trans, haldex, axles, rear floorpan, rear suspension) but what other parts should I look out for. The goal is ~550 whp, so whatever parts I go with I'll need to upgrade some for strength, what kind of aftermarket support is out there for high HP AWD VWs? Finally, if at all possible, I'd like to stay 5 speed. Will an o2c tranny work with a 4motion setup like found in mk4 chassis cars? 

Any input, info, suggestions are welcome, thanks in advance


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

just try to scoop the r32 floor pan from the dealer. its probly cheaper than buying a banged up shell. If ur bodyman drilles the spot welds out u can drop the panel in easily. 

if its used parts u need, figure out exactly what u need and call 1888 vwpart1. Marco is the best breaker i have ever delt with.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

bloody dismemberment said:


> just try to scoop the r32 floor pan from the dealer. its probly cheaper than buying a banged up shell. If ur bodyman drilles the spot welds out u can drop the panel in easily.
> 
> if its used parts u need, figure out exactly what u need and call 1888 vwpart1. Marco is the best breaker i have ever delt with.


 My family and I own/run an autobody shop, so this will be easier for me than for most. Good call on dealer for the floor pan too, we get ~50% off parts.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rt-brackets-500-in-MD&p=68149687#post68149687 

Other than floor, fuel tank, coils, and tranny, what am I lookin at needing to pick up?


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

haladex abs module and a traction controll switch and wiring. 

i havent done the swap but looked into it. it seems pretty straight forward


----------

